# 1TB-Festplatte partitioniert schon >48h ! Wie lange ist normal?



## milesdavis (14. August 2013)

Hallo Community,
wie im Titel schon angedeutet, habe ich vor 2 Tagen (abends) mit dem Paragon Partition Manager 11 (später: PM11) folgende Partitionierungsaufgabe angestoßen:

HINWEIS: Mein Windows 7 ist auf extra PCIe-SSD.

vorher:
1TB-HDD mit 2 Partitionen, Daten und Daten II. Auf einer zweiten Festplatte habe ich meine Musik drauf und noch "Reste". Da ich nun ein bischen aufgeräumt habe, war mein Ziel, die Musikplatte zu leeren und den Inhalt auf die 1TB-Platte zu schieben. Aber erst einmal eins nach dem anderen. Zuerst habe ich die Partitionen Daten und Daten II verkleinert, sodass "hinten" noch genug Platz ist, um die Musik zu schlucken. Ich habe aber bei diesem freien Platz erst einmal eine neue Partition angelegt und noch nicht klonen gewählt. Wie gesagt, eins nach dem anderen.
Die beiden Daten-Partitionen waren ungefähr zur Hälfte gefüllt. Zusammengeschoben hat Daten jetzt 256GB, Daten II 500GB und die neue Partiton den Rest bekommen.

Das habe ich dann im PM11 so eingestellt und die Aufgabe gestartet. Kurz darauf soll ich neu starten, sodass die eigentliche Sache nach dem Neustart losgeht. (das ist dann so ein kleines Fenster wie bei der Windows-Installation)

Nun aber frage ich mich, wie lange der ganze Spaß noch dauern soll . Mittlerweile läuft das Teil schon 48h.

Und das Kuriose: seit mehr als 1 Tag hat sich die Anzeige nicht mehr geändert.

Was sind eure Meinungen?


Viele Grüße,
miles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. August 2013)

Festplatte kaputt?


----------



## milesdavis (14. August 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Festplatte kaputt?


 
Ich hoffe ich kann das ausschließen, da die Platte keinerlei Auffälligkeiten hatte. Ich weiß allerdings, dass diese Status-Anzeigen (siehe Anhang Post 1) sich nur in relativ langen Intervallen aktualisieren. 

Ich höre allerdings noch ein "rattern". Also ein "ich schreibe gerade Daten"-Rattern. Nix außergewöhnliches eigentlich.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. August 2013)

Also wenn es so lange dauert, würde ich schon ziemlich stark auf fehlerhafte Sektoren tippen. Die hört man auch nicht.


----------



## milesdavis (14. August 2013)

Aber es hätte doch irgendwelche "Vorzeichen" geben sollen, oder nicht?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. August 2013)

Kann, muß aber nicht.


----------



## cflies (14. August 2013)

Du solltest Deine Festplatte auf jeden Fall mal per Tool auf Fehler hin untersuchen lassen.


----------



## milesdavis (14. August 2013)

Hab vorher chkdsk drüberlaufen lassen

UPDATE:
So, Leute, das Bild (Post #1) hat sich nicht geändert! 

UPDATE 2:
still working...


----------



## OctoCore (18. August 2013)

Immer noch beim Partitionen schrumpfen? Nach zwei Tagen? 
Sowas dauert ewig bei so großen Partitionen - allerdings rechnet man dabei eher in Stunden, nicht in Tagen.
Ein Abbruch ist trotzdem nicht empfehlenswert. Durchhalten und hoffen, dass es bald fertig ist (ohne verlorene Daten) oder Abbrechen und mit Sicherheit Datenverlust haben.
Mehr bleibt dir nicht.


----------



## milesdavis (18. August 2013)

So, ich habe gestern den Partitionierungsprozess abgebrochen.

Bevor ich zu den Details komme: Ich habe 0% Datenverlust!

Details:
Der Partitionsfortschritt hat sich nach dem letzten Screenshot (siehe erster Post) nicht geändert. Das Drücken der _ESC_- oder _Strg+C_-Tasten hat nichts gebracht. Also: Hardreset.
Leider hatte dieser als netten Nebeneffekt einen Bootfehler: "autochk.exe not found"
Die Datei startet beim Bootvorgang und checkt alle HDDs inkl. Partitionen ab. Die Datei ist aber über meine HDD, die ich partitionieren wollte, "gestolpert". Soweit ich weiß, checkt das Programm u. a. die Verzeichnisstruktur und diese hat ja eben nicht mehr gestimmt, weil der Partitionierungsprozess unterbrochen wurde.
Meine Systemplatte (PCIe SSD) war aber nicht beschädigt - hätte mich auch gewundert.

Meine Lösung:
Mit Acronis TIH habe ich mein System-Image der PCIe-SSD zurückgespielt. Danach musste ich noch den MBR reparieren: Von Win7-DVD booten, nach Installationen suchen (PCIe-SSD-Treiber geladen mit USB-Stick). Jetzt findet er mein Win7 und die automatische Startreparatur hat das Problem gelöst.
Alternativ müsste es auch mittels _bootrec.exe_ gehen.

In Windows angelangt, habe ich folgende HDD-Struktur vorgefunden:
[Partition1, 250GB]  - [nicht zugewiesener Speicherplatz] - [RAW-Partition, 500GB]

Die Partition1 hat der PM Manager korrekt verkleinert. Die RAW-Partition auch, allerdings ist es eben nur eine RAW-Partition.
Die Daten und die Verzeichnisstruktur "hinter" der RAW-Partition sind allerdings zu 100% intakt gewesen. Mittels _EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard 6.1_ habe ich die Struktur ausgelesen und auf eine andere HDD wiederhergestellt. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich die Partition auch selbst wiederherstellen können, aber da ich diese HDD sowieso neu anordnen will, war das Exportieren besser. Aber Hauptsache alle Daten sind zu 100% intakt.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## OctoCore (18. August 2013)

Zum Glück werden erstmal die Dateien zusammengeschoben.  Die Partitionsinfos werden erst geschrieben, wenn das erledigt ist, darum hattest du auch RAW - soweit kam es ja nicht.
Kann immer noch sein, dass zumindest die Datei, die grade in Arbeit war, korrupt ist. Falls eine in Arbeit war und sich die Software nicht irgendwie zwischendurch weggehängt hat. 
Wenn sie sich überhaupt weggehängt hat - aber kurios war die Dauer schon. Die Frage ist - was ist schief gegangen? 
Ich verkleinere große Partitionen auf die Art nicht mehr - weil es eben elend lange dauert.
Es geht deutlich flotter, wenn man den Inhalt dahin kopiert, wo Platz ist, die alte Partition löscht und eine kleinere frisch anlegt. Natürlich muss man den Krempel dann wieder zurück schieben - aber unter dem Strich ist das immer noch mehrfach schneller als die Schrumpferei per Partitionsmanager.


----------

